# Turbochef



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with Turbochef in a professional environment?  I had the chance to play with one the other day, and the speed is astounding!


----------



## dardeau (Jan 8, 2012)

My girlfriend worked with one for about a year.  It is insanely fast and cooks fairly evenly.  The only downfalls are that you begin to overly rely on it to fix mistakes, and that it is serious technology (it has a USB port, really?) and when it craps out everything goes Titanic immediately.  Other than that its pretty cool from what I understand.


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ive never heard of it.  What is it?  Some kind of high tech microwave?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.turbochef.com/commercial/site.php?PAGE_TYPE=PRODUCTS



mrmexico25 said:


> Ive never heard of it. What is it? Some kind of high tech microwave?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheapest one I saw was about $9000.00  at a food show. It cooks useing  a combonation forced circulating ( what they call impalled) hot air and microwave.

I have never used one but have been told by people I know that have, that they are pretty good, but had to require service twice  in first 6 monthes they had it. This could be said for a regular oven also as far as breakdowns.


----------

